# Test E/Npp log



## Gibsonator

3 weeks into my test e 750/wk, Npp 150/eod cycle. Well really I never came off, ran test e 600,
Deca 600/week for 18 weeks, followed by 3 weeks test prop 150 eod. Was gonna pct but quittings for losers lol. Will be dropping the test prop this week. Just started the Mk677 4 days ago, got that from a board sponsor on ology to log, I will keep that separate over there, all I'll say is it's the worst tasting shit ever. Plan is to run the Npp for 8 weeks and the test e for 12 followed by hcg blast and Nolv/Chlom for pct. I currently run arimidex .35 eod and prami .25 eod. Up 20 lbs since beginning the original cycle, bigger, leaner & stronger. Goal is to maintain body fat around 15/16% at 265. Don't think I left anything out there but I'm sure if I did yous guys will surely let me know! Gainzzz o clock ****ers let's goooo


----------



## BigSwolePump

Have you tried mixing the mk with gatorade? It will get rid of the bad taste.


----------



## Gibsonator

Last time I chased it with Gatorade, a chaser is a must


----------



## Gibsonator

Chest been injured since last Friday, hit arms Sunday then tried working out shoulders yesterday and only made shit worse, gonna force myself to stay out til I'm healed I just can't stand it!!! Maybe some light cardio for now idk ****! 
 On another note, been on the mk677 for almost a week, I had a planters wart on each foot that has been terrorizing me all day everyday for some time and a knot on the right side of my knee and all 3 have mysteriously vanished... ****in wierd, not complaining lol.
 Gf's been pissing me off I can't stand these bitches when their on the rag I swear after all these years I just can't put up with it! Gave her a timeout for tonight.


----------



## Gibsonator

Lol update... broke up with my chick last night, over some bullshit, don't care to get into details, on my way to get tacos and beers with my ex, lol, I'm sure the guys from ology will get a kick out of that


----------



## Jin

Baby momma ex or hot black chick ex?

whore.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Baby momma ex or hot black chick ex?
> 
> whore.


Hot black chick ex... miss that booty ugh!

View attachment 3790


----------



## BigSwolePump

Yeah, ima need more pictures to assess this situation and give advice:32 (1):


----------



## NbleSavage

Tacos and titties...you Sir are a Man amongst Men.


----------



## Gibsonator

So last night didn't turn out as planned, I mean it was cool to catch up and all but I literally felt nothing for her, like it's totally gone, didn't even want to **** her cause I know the drama that comes with that and she still wants to be with me so I left like a gentleman and texted my lil sexy gym rat girl haha. Gonna go over to her place later tonight. No workout again today, tomorrow for sure I'm gonna get my ass in there and hit arms.


----------



## BigSwolePump

You look smaller. Better get in the gym before you look like Milton.:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> You look smaller. Better get in the gym before you look like Milton.:32 (1):



Ahhhhh don't even say that ****er haha. Does anyone even know what he looks like? Did he ever once post a pic up of himself? I would love to see that... how can you be this hard ass admin know it all and not put ur money where your mouth is???


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> Ahhhhh don't even say that ****er haha. Does anyone even know what he looks like? Did he ever once post a pic up of himself? I would love to see that... how can you be this hard ass admin know it all and not put ur money where your mouth is???



This is the only one that I have seen. He was cutting on this cycle.


----------



## Gibsonator

I cannot wait to hit the gym after work!!! I will be thinking about it all day for sure. Cardio/arms, some legs, gotta be careful. The combination of taking time out the gym and the mk677 got be feeling big and bloated as fuk


----------



## Gibsonator

Hit biceps/triceps and a pretty intense 15 mins on the stairclimber. Felt wonderful, had sick pumps ****in love that shit. 
Tipped the scales at 255 today, up 5 lbs. Coming for you Jin...
My sexy gym parter is on her way over, I have held out from busting for 24 hrs and tried that edging technique twice today as suggested on another thread so I'm freaking pumped to see how that goes hahaha


----------



## Gibsonator

Not sure how it went I failed to pull out lol. That 750 test got me so ****in horny i banged her twice last night and 3 times this morning that pussy is swole the **** up! The struggle is real. Off to go bowling &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56394;


----------



## Gibsonator

Biceps triceps and a lil back and shoulders, trying to work around my injury best I can without making it worse. Tomorrow gonna hit legs


----------



## BigSwolePump

What is wrong with your shoulder?


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> What is wrong with your shoulder?



My chest is ****ed up bro, think I bruised my rib cage idk but I gotta take it easy I probably shouldn't even be lifting but that's not gonna happen


----------



## Gibsonator

Been training mostly arms/legs since my injury, got brave and hit 5 sets bent over barbell rows @ 235x12 to get a feel, went good. Got in the incline/decline hammerstrength today eased up to 3 plates each side not trying to overdo it, went unexpectedly well. May try dumbbell presses tomorrow, I think i just need to keep the weight from actually contacting my sternum, that's where the majority of the pain is. 
Test e, npp and mk677 all fully kicked in at this point and got my dick so f'n hard my girlfriend is tripping haha, good shit! 
Only other thing I have to say is if I don't see any real benefits come from this mk677 I will never touch a sarm again, the taste is just too horrible I would rather stick 10 needles in my ass a day than have to taste that shit


----------



## Gibsonator

Best workout I've had in 2 weeks, kept my squats at 325, slow and low, hit 100x15x5 dumbbell press minimal pain, couple sets of 225x12 on the bench was pushing it too far, gonna stay away from the bench for at least another week. Got a killer pump today really put me in a good mood, just finished up 'cardio' with my sexy gym partner


----------



## Gibsonator

Finally got banned from ology lol who gives a ****


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gibsonator said:


> Finally got banned from ology lol who gives a ****


your not a real man if you dont get banned


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> Finally got banned from ology lol who gives a ****


 Welcome to the club :32 (18):


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> Finally got banned from ology lol who gives a ****



LOL welcome to the club. Fitguy here btw from ology. following your log bro, good luck!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Lean_dude27 said:


> LOL welcome to the club. Fitguy here btw from ology. following your log bro, good luck!


Nice to see another bro from ology here.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hit back today, t bar rows up to 5 plates, deads 495x2, accessories and some biceps. Testing the waters with my chest injury but thankfully it's getting better. Still sitting at 255, def lost some definition and gained some fat, could be the 2 weeks I hardly trained, my shitty diet, the mk, prob a combination of the 3. It's cool I'm back at it and eating much healthier, strength is continuing to go up despite the injury, that's all for now buff bros


----------



## Gibsonator

Lean_dude27 said:


> LOL welcome to the club. Fitguy here btw from ology. following your log bro, good luck!



Wasup bro! Yea no fun over there I tried to lighten the place up but they weren't havin it lol


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> Wasup bro! Yea no fun over there I tried to lighten the place up but they weren't havin it lol


lol yup this place is LIT!


----------



## Gibsonator

Been pretty depressed lately, I was starting to look pretty sick and now I feel like I just look puffy, total mind ****. Gonna keep the arimidex at .5 eod and start putting in 30 mins cardio per day, as well as keep a cleaner diet. My chick says it's all in my head but I know I don't like what I'm seeing in the mirror. The struggle is real lol.


----------



## Gibsonator

Quit ur bitchin and do something right?! Got in 25 mins cardio and a decent shoulder workout this morning, overhead pressing pretty uncomfortable with my chest pain still. Cardio had me sweating my ass off lol. Skatepark with the kiddo then getting my girl in a bikini by the pool and grilling it up


----------



## Gibsonator

Last night I noticed some bottles behind a picture frame in my chicks room, liquid clen and winstrol, lol. I was like wtf is this? You taking this? She said not currently... not that I care, kind of scared to see what she'll act like in a clen cycle though. Anyways, chest/legs later, give this vid a watch pretty funny...

https://youtu.be/VQ-1q2aFzIM


----------



## PillarofBalance

Gibsonator said:


> Last night I noticed some bottles behind a picture frame in my chicks room, liquid clen and winstrol, lol. I was like wtf is this? You taking this? She said not currently... not that I care, kind of scared to see what she'll act like in a clen cycle though. Anyways, chest/legs later, give this vid a watch pretty funny...
> 
> https://youtu.be/VQ-1q2aFzIM



Wait so you didn't know she uses? Cause there are some signs ya know lol


----------



## Gibsonator

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait so you didn't know she uses? Cause there are some signs ya know lol



She told me used to when she was competing, but she doesn't now, then I found those and was like hmmm. Yea I know that pussy like the back of my hand I would notice any changes lol


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> She told me used to when she was competing, but she doesn't now, then I found those and was like hmmm. Yea I know that pussy like the back of my hand I would notice any changes lol



LOL ; yes you would!

Hows the mk677/npp stack treatn ya bud?


----------



## Gibsonator

Lean_dude27 said:


> LOL ; yes you would!
> 
> Hows the mk677/npp stack treatn ya bud?



Hard to tell because I have been dealing with an injury the last couple weeks only thing I can say is I have put on a couple unwanted lbs and lost some definition but I'll get it straightened out. Strength is slightly up nothing amazing so far, I'll keep yous guys posted!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hit legs and chest today. I hit legs twice a week as I'm 6'4" so them ****ers need extra attention to grow. 1 day I'll hit barbell squats and the other I hit hack squats as my main lift. Dumbbell chest press 100x15x5, easy money, need to find a gym with bigger dumbbells, I keep saying that, eventually I'll do it. Most the gyms in my area go up to 80s or 100, lame. That s why I've been benching more but I can't bench for awhile I tried the other day, as soon as the bar touches my sternum it's unbelievable painful. Tomorrow is arm day muther truckers


----------



## Gibsonator

back/traps today... no deads but I went heavy on the bent over barbell rows, 285x12x5. That shit got my lower back on fire so deads were out of the question. sitting at 255, up 25 lbs. Got 2 more injections of npp and about a weeks worth of mk677 left and 2 bottles of test e to run through and then I'm actually gonna pct lol. like to hit 260 by then


----------



## Gibsonator

Lil update pic, I'm bigger and stronger but lost some definition, not tripping I will sort it out lol it does mess with my head for sure though..
View attachment 3836

Oh and like my sick ass photo editing skills?!


----------



## Gibsonator

Yea I know I need a haircut and my beard is all jacked I usually keep that shit clean as **** but been too damn busy lately lol


----------



## Gibsonator

comparison from 245 to 255...
View attachment 3837

View attachment 3838

View attachment 3839

even though I'm holding some fat you can clearly see the sriations  in my lower back now


----------



## Gibsonator

put on some fat no doubt but my muscles have grown, arms have grown a lot, it's hard for me to ever be happy with my gainzzz but when I put the pics next to each other they don't lie


----------



## NbleSavage

Looking good, Gibs! Visible progress, for sure.


----------



## Jin

Looking good Gibson.


----------



## Gibsonator

thanks guys


----------



## Gibsonator

I made this up because I'm in love with this chicks back and am trying to step up my back game. keep in mind she's 5'1 120 lbs lol 
View attachment 3841


----------



## Gibsonator

anyways hit shoulders and chest real good today, sick pump. seated barbell overhead press worked up to 185x12x5. still being careful cause there's a lot of shit that still strains my chest injury. incline dumbbell press 100x15x5. couple accessories for shoulders and chest and I was outtt. had 2 different cute chicks spying on me, they were young, I was thinking about destroying their little tight pussys as I worked out I think that helped lol


----------



## Gibsonator

starting today bumped my test up to 500mg twice/week. see you mother****ers in gainzzzville! so 1000 test e/week. will be upping my dex to .75 eod, dropping the mk677 within a week. anyone know of any good anti boner pills?


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> starting today bumped my test up to 500mg twice/week. see you mother****ers in gainzzzville! so 1000 test e/week. will be upping my dex to .75 eod, dropping the mk677 within a week. anyone know of any good anti boner pills?


finasteride. What is your adex dose for trt


----------



## Gibsonator

haven't been on trt.. yet


----------



## Gibsonator

15hr day at work, no gym. couple drinks and just finished wrecking my girls butthole... we were supposed to do legs together tomorrow morning but I don't think she'll be able to squat lol. 
she made a comment earlier that has bugging me all ****in night... I was taking my mk677 and she said, "you need to stop taking that, you were doing way better before that". so I'm thinking, wtf are you trying to say?! anyways I calmed my shit down and thought about it, and she does have a good point. it has literally done nothing positive for me, so I'm throwing that foul tasting shit in the garbage, glad I didn't have to pay for it.
So I'm interested to see how dropping the npp and mk and just running the 1 g test will look, I'm sure I'll lean out, my diet has been at it's best lately and I'm lifting heavy again, just can't bench still, gotta give my chest about another week I think. laters


----------



## Gibsonator

heavy legs today, worked up to 405x2 squat, shit felt so ****in heavy do didn't hit the 3rd. leg extension, calve raises, barbell curl, dumbbell hammer curl,  cable rope curls yada yada you get it


----------



## Gibsonator

heavy ass shoulder workout this morning. some guy was trying to match me on dumbbell overhead presses til I started hitting the hundos for 3 sets of 10, lol. he came over and started shooting the shit with me pretty cool. cute chick at the checkstand of the grocery store was complimenting me on my buffness haha, cool cause my son was therr. he's 13, gonna be getting him a gym pass soon get him started early, trying to be a good example for him. off to the beach to get jacked and tan and juicy as **** let's gooooooo


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> 15hr day at work, no gym. couple drinks and just finished wrecking my girls butthole... we were supposed to do legs together tomorrow morning but I don't think she'll be able to squat lol.
> she made a comment earlier that has bugging me all ****in night... I was taking my mk677 and she said, "you need to stop taking that, you were doing way better before that". so I'm thinking, wtf are you trying to say?! anyways I calmed my shit down and thought about it, and she does have a good point. it has literally done nothing positive for me, so I'm throwing that foul tasting shit in the garbage, glad I didn't have to pay for it.
> So I'm interested to see how dropping the npp and mk and just running the 1 g test will look, I'm sure I'll lean out, my diet has been at it's best lately and I'm lifting heavy again, just can't bench still, gotta give my chest about another week I think. laters


Yeah I don't take it either anymore. Its been out for a while and I have read every log on the internet. Nobody gains anything but water and fat.
I'll see if I can get an actual sarm from the sponsors who gave us that crap. Still not banned


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Yeah I don't take it either anymore. Its been out for a while and I have read every log on the internet. Nobody gains anything but water and fat.
> I'll see if I can get an actual sarm from the sponsors who gave us that crap. Still not banned



pretty disappointed in that shit to be honest, feel like it set me back about a months worth of training. didn't gain any strength or anything man what a waste of time and that shit tasted so bad. I gave it an honest shot, live and learn right?


----------



## therealkozmo

how did it set you back a month. have you tried any of the other sarms


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> how did it set you back a month. have you tried any of the other sarms



dude i gained  bunch of unwanted weight, hopefully water weight,  we'llsee in this next week. I feel like that sarm would be be better off for a small dude trying to get bigger I'm already big. no I haven't tried any other sarm and I most likely never will


----------



## motown1002

Hey Gibs,

Glad you posted that.  I was all set to order that, and now I am having second thoughts,  I only wanted for the sleep, but if you are holding fat/water because of it no thanks.  

Thanks for the post!

MT


----------



## Gibsonator

yeah man you know we all react differently to different compounds just sharing my experience!


----------



## therealkozmo

motown1002 said:


> Hey Gibs,
> 
> Glad you posted that.  I was all set to order that, and now I am having second thoughts,  I only wanted for the sleep, but if you are holding fat/water because of it no thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the post!
> 
> MT


I found no sleep benefit. It seemed to make my sleep worse. It didn't seem to help me gain anything


----------



## Gibsonator

hit chest/triceps on my lunch break, first time flat benching since my chest injury, kept it moderate at 225x12x5. different gym, they have dumbbells up to 125... sweet hit 125s for 3 sets 10,9,8. nice pump and back to work damnit!


----------



## motown1002

I wish my gym had db's that heavy.  I have to do tricks with the 100's   lol  

That's still some weight just for a pump.  Nice job.


----------



## Gibsonator

the usual gym I go to only goes up to 100 also. I'm shoulder pressing 100's. need to start hitting up this other gym occasionally so I can go heavier.


----------



## Gibsonator

there was a fine ass Latin girl in there eye ****ing the shit out of me I had to use some serious self control, good thing my chick gave me head this morning lol


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> there was a fine ass Latin girl in there eye ****ing the shit out of me I had to use some serious self control, good thing my chick gave me head this morning lol



Kudos to you for controlling yourself even with that npp and test in your system Lol


----------



## Gibsonator

Lean_dude27 said:


> Kudos to you for controlling yourself even with that npp and test in your system Lol



the struggle is real, lol. just on test e now


----------



## Gibsonator

had to dig deep to get through that 2nd workout, scoop and a half did the trick! hit rows, 3 different variations, rear flys, 5 sets pyramid up last set dropset, deadlift took it easy, 135x15, 225x12, 315x12, 405x5, 315x10 and dunnnzo. I am gonna sleep like a baby


----------



## Fsuphisig

Notice anything from the mk677?


----------



## Gibsonator

Fsuphisig said:


> Notice anything from the mk677?



yea, water retention and got me lookin nice and soft. been off a couple days and I already look better. **** that garbage ass shit. either that shit doesn't work for me or the guys who claim it does are experiencing a placebo effect


----------



## BigSwolePump

Are you doing a steady split WO now or just yesterday?


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Are you doing a steady split WO now or just yesterday?



I just had a wild hair up my ass yesterday lol. I would rarely have the time to hit it twice/day but we were slow yesterday. shit exhausted me man but it's nice to do from time to time, and be able to hit each muscle group more times per week. I already get in there 6 days/week, 5 minimum so it's not necessary really.


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> yea, water retention and got me lookin nice and soft. been off a couple days and I already look better. **** that garbage ass shit. either that shit doesn't work for me or the guys who claim it does are experiencing a placebo effect


I haven't seen anyone give it a good review besides the reps for the sarm companies. Where are these good reviews you speak of


----------



## NoQuarter

Doing great Gibs, like following your progress.  Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Gibsonator

NoQuarter said:


> Doing great Gibs, like following your progress.  Thanks for the updates!



thanks man. putting in a lot of hard work in the gym, and doin my best outside it!


----------



## Gibsonator

legs/biceps today because, well, legs suck lol. worked up to 4 plates each side the hack squat for 5x5 and stripped a plate at a time no rest for a super sick dropset. did the same style on the leg press and calve raises. various dumbell/easybar/straight bar curls. tomorrow taking a much needed rest day, been going hard. 
just had a blowout with my chick, apparently I'm too needy lol, so now I'm back at my place alone getting ready to load the tabs up with porn. every ****ing month she starts her period we have some kinda fight it never fails. whatever it'll blow over, always does.


----------



## motown1002

Sorry to hear that Gibs.  My chic freaks out when shes on too.  Emotional nightmare.  lol

You are needy?  Maybe your E2 is too high.  haha  JK


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Sorry to hear that Gibs.  My chic freaks out when shes on too.  Emotional nightmare.  lol
> 
> You are needy?  Maybe your E2 is too high.  haha  JK



lol time to up my dex


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> lol time to up my dex


Don't up your dex. Women can be self-conscious when it comes to smashing on their period. She's blaming you because she feels all those PMS symptoms and she doesn't feel sexy. Don't call her out just remember when her cycle starts and put your attention into other things. When she notices that you are not trying to **** her all the time when she is ragging she is going to start getting horny as **** and make you murk her bloody pussy. Problem solved


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Don't up your dex. Women can be self-conscious when it comes to smashing on their period. She's blaming you because she feels all those PMS symptoms and she doesn't feel sexy. Don't call her out just remember when her cycle starts and put your attention into other things. When she notices that you are not trying to **** her all the time when she is ragging she is going to start getting horny as **** and make you murk her bloody pussy. Problem solved



I was joking about the dex but ur right about all that, as matter of fact she said I feel fat and gross, I told her she's crazy. I prob do put too much pressure on her about sex and it might effect her but being on her period is no reason to ****in ignore me and bury her face in her phone 24/7


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> I was joking about the dex but ur right about all that, as matter of fact she said I feel fat and gross, I told her she's crazy. I prob do put too much pressure on her about sex and it might effect her but being on her period is no reason to ****in ignore me and bury her face in her phone 24/7


I figured you were joking bout dex. We both know logic and women is an oxymoron


----------



## Gibsonator

got up at 450, hit shoulders hard at the gym. ran into a guy I haven't seen in about 6 months and he was freaking out how big I've gotten, he's like dude you are a ****in beast! and lean!  lol, that's cool. I'm not that lean, at least not where I want to be, yet. always cool running into people like that cause they see the transformation more than we do or the people we see everyday in our lives. have a good day brothers!


----------



## Gibsonator

got up early again and hit chest before work. flat bench, inclined dumbbell press and 3 sets each of 3 different variations of cable flys, sick pump.
coworker hit me up to hit arms on our lunch break so we got in a good hour of bicep/tricep supersets. I'm dead now, lol. 
working a ton of hours this week but still going beast in the gym, **** your excuses lol.


----------



## Gibsonator

I am sore as fukkk. that is all :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

went in to hit back today, feeling real strong warming up, started loading the barbell for deads and got called into work. weakest shit ever. I'll pick back up where I left off tomorrow. 
last time I saw my chick was the Tuesday night blowout. we're cool, just both been working like maniacs all week. so this is the longest I've gone without pussy since I found out what pussy is.. I'm fukkin freaking out. there isn't any porn left I haven't seen, shits ridiculous. as long as I don't get called in tomorrow I'm going to be crippling that vagina all day, I can't wait!
so there ya go, a lil insight into the mind of the Gibsonator haha


----------



## ECKSRATED

Haha at there is no porn u haven't seen. Tomorrow should be a good day with the lady man. I don't see my wife at all during the week so when the weekend comes it makes it that much better. Beat that pussy up and don't be afraid to take some pics for us (cock not included)


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha at there is no porn u haven't seen. Tomorrow should be a good day with the lady man. I don't see my wife at all during the week so when the weekend comes it makes it that much better. Beat that pussy up and don't be afraid to take some pics for us (cock not included)



will do brother she's in for it haha! I always take pics, one of the first chicks I've been with that I can actually get off to her pics/our videos, very cool. I wouldn't dare include my dick because every major porn company would come knocking at my door. lmao jk


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> will do brother she's in for it haha! I always take pics, one of the first chicks I've been with that I can actually get off to her pics/our videos, very cool. I wouldn't dare include my dick because every major porn company would come knocking at my door. lmao jk


For the niche market of "raisin balls"


----------



## Gibsonator

lol, end up one of fd's links in the chatbox. 
anyways... got in back/biceps today, ok workout, time to prep some meals for the week and go drain my raisin ballz again


----------



## Gibsonator

some guy at the gym today was like damn dude you look good!!! and lean! I beg to differ on the second compliment but whatever. he was like how much do you weigh? 225? I was like ummm no 255. he compared me to the rock lmao, I ****in wish. anyways, cool story bro, nighty night keep ur buttholes tight!


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> some guy at the gym today was like damn dude you look good!!! and lean! I beg to differ on the second compliment but whatever. he was like how much do you weigh? 225? I was like ummm no 255. he compared me to the rock lmao, I ****in wish. anyways, cool story bro, nighty night keep ur buttholes tight!



I get that too. 
"What are you, about 240?". 
"Yeah, right around there, 276".


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> I get that too.
> "What are you, about 240?".
> "Yeah, right around there, 276".



big fukkin difference 30 lbs is. actually weighed in at 252 today but I have lost all the fat/water weight I put on from that sarm shit, liking how I'm looking again


----------



## Gibsonator

goddamn best chest workout I've had in awhile! love it! 1 bench was out of service so I worked in with the only guy at my gym that lifts what I do so we pushed the shit out of each other with minimal rest between sets. actually worked abs lol, I need to put in more work on my 2 pack, if I can get my abs looking more solid I'll be looking sick as ****. time to feed the beast!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> some guy at the gym today was like damn dude you look good!!! and lean! I beg to differ on the second compliment but whatever. he was like how much do you weigh? 225? I was like ummm no 255. he compared me to the rock lmao, I ****in wish. anyways, cool story bro, nighty night keep ur buttholes tight!



I thought I was the only one who said tha . Night night keep your butthole tight. Chappelle was the best


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> I thought I was the only one who said tha . Night night keep your butthole tight. Chappelle was the best



have you seen his new shit on Netflix? it's great


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> have you seen his new shit on Netflix? it's great



No but you're like the tenth person to tell me that. I'll check it out soon


----------



## Gibsonator

then check it out fag


----------



## Lean_dude27

Hows the cycle going ,gibs?


----------



## Gibsonator

Lean_dude27 said:


> Hows the cycle going ,gibs?



it's goin great bro strength continues to go up, leaning out and I'm feeling good. for the most part. had another blowout with my chick last night, put my elbow through her door, shit


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> had another blowout with my chick last night, put my elbow through her door, shit


 Cmon bro, the suspense is killing me


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> it's goin great bro strength continues to go up, leaning out and I'm feeling good. for the most part. had another blowout with my chick last night, put my elbow through her door, shit



*Kool aid guy- OOHH YEAAA* 
use your strength in the gym bro, stop bustin down doors!


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Cmon bro, the suspense is killing me



basically I've been noticing this chick not paying me the attention I need, arguing about everything no matter how above and beyond I go for her, i let a lot of shit that bothers me slide but as soon as I bring something up she always turns it around on me I'm so over that shit. she gets nasty, fast. she is literally the female version of me I can't handle it, it's not worth it. I feel like she would be better off and more comfortable with a guy that treats her like shit and doesn't give a ****. there's a reason why her sexy ass is 37 and single. anyways she pushed my buttons too damn far last night and I wrecked her door. it's done. went straight to the bikini bar, had a couple drinks and spent all night ****ing this fine ass Mexican girl. checkmate


----------



## John Ziegler

Good job on gettin some spanish fly 

Should probably try to make amends for the door and fix it

Seems like a waste to through away that piece over a spit spat 

Fix the door bang the sexy mexi a few more times then go back and reclaim that ass


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> basically I've been noticing this chick not paying me the attention I need, arguing about everything no matter how above and beyond I go for her, i let a lot of shit that bothers me slide but as soon as I bring something up she always turns it around on me I'm so over that shit. she gets nasty, fast. she is literally the female version of me I can't handle it, it's not worth it. I feel like she would be better off and more comfortable with a guy that treats her like shit and doesn't give a ****. there's a reason why her sexy ass is 37 and single. anyways she pushed my buttons too damn far last night and I wrecked her door. it's done. went straight to the bikini bar, had a couple drinks and spent all night ****ing this fine ass Mexican girl. checkmate


Be smart. Too many men have caught charges over a female


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> Good job on gettin some spanish fly
> 
> Should probably try to make amends for the door and fix it
> 
> Seems like a waste to through away that piece over a spit spat
> 
> Fix the door bang the sexy mexi a few more times then go back and reclaim that ass



same shit, over and over with her the last month or so... she can have her next boyfriend fix that shit. just put in 4 new led lights in her bathroom and a water filter for the fridge on Sunday that evens it up if ya ask me


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Be smart. Too many men have caught charges over a female



that's why I put my elbow through the fukkin door and not ger face my man, I never put my hands on a lady no matter what, inatimate objects are fair game


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> that's why I put my elbow through the fukkin door and not ger face my man, I never put my hands on a lady no matter what, inatimate objects are fair game


Vandalism, breaking and entering. Hell hath no fury like a women scorn. The charge doesn't have to be assault


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Vandalism, breaking and entering. Hell hath no fury like a women scorn. The charge doesn't have to be assault



cooler heads prevailed and I have had an awesome day today


----------



## BigSwolePump

Sounds like you need some tren to calm your nerves:32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Sounds like you need some tren to calm your nerves:32 (19):



lmao yea that's just what I need!


----------



## Gibsonator

damn been a rough week. working my ass off, got in the gym today after taking 2 days off and got a killer leg/bicep workout in. tomorrow is shoulders/traps. love life is ****ed at the moment, don't care to get into details. kind of just feel like I need to be alone for a minute and get my mind right. laters


----------



## ken Sass

dude as much ass as you get how ****ed can it be? lol new pussy just around the corner it will turn around


----------



## Gibsonator

chest/triceps today. hit 225x15x3 on the incline bench, 100x15x5 dumbbell press easy money. still trying to test my chest after the injury, still have some discomfort  on my sternum. things are going good though so I'm cool bros


----------



## NbleSavage

So you train at one of those places where the DBs only go up to 100 as well, eh? 

Still nice volume work. Hope yer healing up well.


----------



## Gibsonator

NbleSavage said:


> So you train at one of those places where the DBs only go up to 100 as well, eh?
> 
> Still nice volume work. Hope yer healing up well.



yea unfortunately, unless I go out of the way to one of the older gyms that haven't been revamped yet, they go up to 125.


----------



## Gibsonator

chest strength is back, still a little discomfort. hit shoulders Friday, back Saturday, chest/tris yesterday today back to legs/biceps.


----------



## Gibsonator

killed shoulders yesterday, feeling good and strong. still floating between 247/250. lil lump on my left flute from Mondays pin, not that bad though. Haven't drank in 5 or 6 days, feel so much better, my chick says I'm much more pleasant to be around, lol. Chest today. have a good day brothers


----------



## Gibsonator

killed chest yesterday, did some back and biceps lost track of time bullshitting with a couple bros there and was there for almost 3 hours. 
Hit legs and abs after work today, yeah that's right I actually did some an work lol. fukkin weights were feeling heavy today, a sign that I need a rest day, but that's not til Sunday.


----------



## Gibsonator

went in to do chest/shoulders yesterday. workout was going good, normal shoulder pain I'm able to work through, then boom my left forearm started throbbing like a sum bitch, to the point I couldn't pick up a dumbbell. hit abs the rest of the time waiting for my chick to finish, taking off til tomorrow night or Monday to let it heal.


----------



## Gibsonator

anyone know how to take the mk677 off the title thread...


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> anyone know how to take the mk677 off the title thread...



PM the ginger


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> PM the ginger



pob???????


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> PM the ginger



who's the ginger? pob?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> anyone know how to take the mk677 off the title thread...



Be careful what u wish for. Lol


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Be careful what u wish for. Lol



lol why they gonna change my thread title to gay for pay haha


----------



## automatondan

Gibsonator said:


> pob???????





Gibsonator said:


> who's the ginger? pob?



Yes, POB is definitely the ginger.


----------



## Gibsonator

well pob can you change that por favor


----------



## Gibsonator

great back workout yesterday, feeling strong after my off day, left arm feeling better. 6 plates on the t bar rows worked up to 455x4 deadlift followed by 315x15. after working abs and not drinking last week I can see some change so I'm gonna keep on that.


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> great back workout yesterday, feeling strong after my off day, left arm feeling better. 6 plates on the t bar rows worked up to 455x4 deadlift followed by 315x15. after working abs and not drinking last week I can see some change so I'm gonna keep on that.



Oh shit, he's catching up. 

Good work Gibson.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Oh shit, he's catching up.
> 
> Good work Gibson.



lol thanks man trying to catch up to you


----------



## Gibsonator

Absolutely destroyed shoulders/biceps yesterday, today was legs/and, threw in a couple sets on the bench so I could somewhat enjoy it. weights were feeling heavy in the squat rack, I forget to seperate my deadlift and squat days further apart. and yes, I did and again lol actually don't despise it as much anymore. 
funny the cashier at habit burger was like, woa dude how often do you workout?! I said, very often, lol. Later skaters


----------



## Gibsonator

yesterday off day, this morning went in to hit the big dumbells at a different gym,  3rd set with the 125s fukked my left elbow/upper forearm up pretty bad. can't even lift my arm. went into work and asked for the day off. gonna just do cardio/and the next couple days and deload next week. been having so many pains/minor injuries since I stopped the deca. 
on another note, the door stain came out beautiful and matches great, installed that ****er last night, it just needs a clear coat as it's a bit duller than the door frame. what an expensive and pain in the ass tantrum that turned out to be lol


----------



## Gibsonator

stuck to my cardio/abs plan til yesterday, did full body then today shoulders/biceps. what an awesome relaxing weekend I need that shit.


----------



## Gibsonator

today hit back and threw in some flat bench with a bro that's the only guy I battle with. worked up to 365 and I fukkin failed damnit! didn't pace myself, went heavy on shoulders yesterday, whatever it's all good. worked up to 275 on barbell rows and 455 x 3 on deads then back down to 315 for reps. all in all good workout.
pinning my second to last test shot tomorrow morning. boohoo


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> today hit back and threw in some flat bench with a bro that's the only guy I battle with. worked up to 365 and I fukkin failed damnit! didn't pace myself, went heavy on shoulders yesterday, whatever it's all good. worked up to 275 on barbell rows and 455 x 3 on deads then back down to 315 for reps. all in all good workout.
> pinning my second to last test shot tomorrow morning. boohoo


Don't be too hard on yourself bro, if I did a complete back workout, I wouldnt be good for benching either.


----------



## Gibsonator

biceps/triceps today, walked out the gym dead as fuk. 248 lbs. forgot my pin and ai today, and it's at my chicks house so it'll be a day late no biggy. current pic with my sweet tan from the weekend and my dope ass bret heart shades lol
View attachment 3972


----------



## Gibsonator

i'm not really flexin just posing lol was trying to get my upper body/back in the pic


----------



## Gibsonator

incline bench, flat db press, champagnes, couple trap lifts and cardio/abs. left arm pain is back damnit. pretty disappointed none of you homos like my sweet ass tan I spent 3 days getting lol. anyways tomorrow is leg day, ****!


----------



## Gibsonator

picking up 2 kryptonite 200mg/ml tomorrow from my guy I used to get shit from. it's 50mg test prop, 50 tren ace, 50 dbol, 50 mast. never ran tren but at that dose it should be a good and safe introduction, and a killer end to my cycle. looking forward to seeing how it is,  I have ran gear from that lab 2 other times good shit.


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> picking up 2 kryptonite 200mg/ml tomorrow from my guy I used to get shit from. it's 50mg test prop, 50 tren ace, 50 dbol, 50 mast. never ran tren but at that dose it should be a good and safe introduction, and a killer end to my cycle. looking forward to seeing how it is,  I have ran gear from that lab 2 other times good shit.



This doesn't have to be the end of your cycle. I'm sure you can keep it going. 

what're you gonna dose; eod?


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> This doesn't have to be the end of your cycle. I'm sure you can keep it going.
> 
> what're you gonna dose; eod?



you are quite the smart ass. yes eod


----------



## Gibsonator

went in to do legs, all squat racks taken, same people go from squats to deadlifts or lunges wtf get outta here you lil fuks! anyways ended up doing shoulders/abs instead. just picked up the kryptonite 
View attachment 3988


----------



## ECKSRATED

What's wrong with going from squats to deadlifts? I do that twice a week. Itll make a man outta ya


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> What's wrong with going from squats to deadlifts? I do that twice a week. Itll make a man outta ya



it's the fact that they are taking up the squat rack for 45 mins bro


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> it's the fact that they are taking up the squat rack for 45 mins bro



Why are the deadlifting in the rack? Go Brett heart their asses out of it. Lol


----------



## BigSwolePump

ECKSRATED said:


> Why are the deadlifting in the rack? Go Brett heart their asses out of it. Lol



Reminds me of this beast


----------



## Gibsonator

yesterday I hit the gym twice, chest/biceps 1st round, legs 2nd round... slept like a baby. this morning hit back/traps. 
1st kryptonite injection last night, 200 mg with 250 test e. interested to see how this blend works for me. 
Been hitting abs almost every day along with 10 mins cardio 3 x week, upper and mid abs are becoming more visible, gives me the motivation to stay on top of that. 
Enjoy it Sunday ya freaks!


----------



## Gibsonator

destroyed shoulder today. 2nd pin kryp was painful as **** and a bit of a gusher, probably hit some scar tissue. no pain no gainz right. 100 lb dumbells are getting easy as **** for overhead press started hitting them super slow and controlled fukkin feel the burnnnnn lol


----------



## Gibsonator

yesterday was cardio & arms, today cardio & chest. can't remember my last off day so I may take one tomorrow, key word is may, lol.
the kryptonight has got me sweating my ass of even more than usual, hungry as **** and I have a shit ton of energy. picked up some test cyp to run along side it prob low dose around 350/week since I'm getting in 50mg eod from the test p in the kryp blend.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> yesterday was cardio & arms, today cardio & chest. can't remember my last off day so I may take one tomorrow, key word is may, lol.
> the kryptonight has got me sweating my ass of even more than usual, hungry as **** and I have a shit ton of energy. picked up some test cyp to run along side it prob low dose around 350/week since I'm getting in 50mg eod from the test p in the kryp blend.


The big bad tren monster is causing that sweat lol


----------



## Gibsonator

legs saturday, back/biceps Sunday, chest/traps today. feeling good, still sweating like a mofo. chick was telling me today every girl in there was looking at me like they want to eat me alive lmao. that'll keep her ass actin right. no negative sides to report from the kryp blend besides an insane libido, we were at the liquor store on the way home I joked if I should buy one of those max libido pills... she was like you would fukkin kill me!!! hahahahaha later bros


----------



## therealkozmo

They all look at me the same way and I'm tiny


----------



## therealkozmo

I'm going to convince my doc to prescribe Deca so it's going to get fun


----------



## Gibsonator

why you already look just like the rock


----------



## BigSwolePump

WTF? You took the day off? Slacker


----------



## Gibsonator

hell nah bro I haven't had an off day since last Thursday! I post up every 2 or 3 days. still can't post pics and when i click advanced it always says file size too big idk wtf happened but whatever.hit shoulders hard tuesday, biceps/triceps/abs today. spent an hour shaving my chest lol, definitely leaning the fukk out, sitting at 247 right now.


----------



## Gibsonator

hell nah bro I haven't had an off day since last Thursday! I post up every 2 or 3 days. still can't post pics and when i click advanced it always says file size too big idk wtf happened but whatever.hit shoulders hard tuesday, biceps/triceps/abs today. spent an hour shaving my chest lol, definitely leaning the fukk out, sitting at 247 right now.


----------



## Gibsonator

so 2 days into my new 10x10 routine, holy shit I am hurting. so used to pyramid/ 5x3/3x5 routines this shit is borderline cardio, got me gassed. down 7 lbs over the last week, night sweats are getting pretty gnarly. legs yesterday, back today, chest tomorrow, can't remember when my last off day was.... fukk it


----------



## BigSwolePump

Its a big change when you start upping those reps


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> so 2 days into my new 10x10 routine, holy shit I am hurting. so used to pyramid/ 5x3/3x5 routines this shit is borderline cardio, got me gassed. down 7 lbs over the last week, night sweats are getting pretty gnarly. legs yesterday, back today, chest tomorrow, can't remember when my last off day was.... fukk it



Do yourself a favor and take a day off Gibs. Everyday is counterproductive. You're a ****ing beast, now be a smart beast.


----------



## Gibsonator

chest yesterday, shoulders today, sticking with the 10x10 it's pretty brutal. took my kiddo with me today, he was dying lol. everyday I am waking up leaner, for sure I'll be rocking a sweet 6 pack this summer, pretty stoked on that. off to family bbq,  haven't seen some of them in a while they are gonna be trippin on how different I look now, happy father's day brethren


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> chest yesterday, shoulders today, sticking with the 10x10 it's pretty brutal. took my kiddo with me today, he was dying lol. everyday I am waking up leaner, for sure I'll be rocking a sweet 6 pack this summer, pretty stoked on that. off to family bbq,  haven't seen some of them in a while they are gonna be trippin on how different I look now, happy father's day brethren



Are you attributing your leaning out to the tren or a change in diet/training or both? Have fun shocking people at the bbq


----------



## Gibsonator

both jin, but I've dieted down before, never with such quick results so the tren is just melting my bodyfat for sure. by the end of this run I should be pretty shredded if things keep going the way they are


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> both jin, but I've dieted down before, never with such quick results so the tren is just melting my bodyfat for sure. by the end of this run I should be pretty shredded if things keep going the way they are


 I think that is the extra sex....uhhh hem cardio..


----------



## Gibsonator

245 today. Biceps/triceps & abs yesterday. I must be insane because I hit back this morning and legs after work... i am fukkin beat!! Tren Cycle is going pretty good, minus waking up quite a few times in the night sweaty and horny, lil agro at times. that's all I got for now brethren


----------



## therealkozmo

Post a picture so Bundy has something new to beat off to


----------



## Bro Bundy

therealkozmo said:


> Post a picture so Bundy has something new to beat off to



Im pretty sure hes in shape..How about you post a pic so we can all have a good laugh


----------



## therealkozmo

Ha I knew you would neg rep me. I guess it's true what they say about bodybuilders and low self-esteem


----------



## Bro Bundy

therealkozmo said:


> Ha I knew you would neg rep me. I guess it's true what they say about bodybuilders and low self-esteem


no I neg u cause your know it all dumb fuk who is worth jack shit..Post up or shut the fuk up newb


----------



## Bro Bundy

therealkozmo said:


> Post a picture so Bundy has something new to beat off to


why are you trying to work off gib accomplishments ? Lets go post up a pic


----------



## Gibsonator

Get him Bundy! I've got a pic a few pages back before starting the tren ace kozmo, will post a new one soon.


----------



## therealkozmo

Bro Bundy said:


> no I neg u cause your know it all dumb fuk who is worth jack shit..Post up or shut the fuk up newb



Nice. If only I could be like you when I grow up


----------



## Gibsonator

you'll all be happy to know that due to a long ass day at work I forced myself to take an off day, lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

I used to be just like you, train 7 8 9 10 sometimes 14 days in a row before I'd take a day off but when I started taking more rest days is when I noticed the most gains. If u train hard u need to rest at least twice a week.


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> I used to be just like you, train 7 8 9 10 sometimes 14 days in a row before I'd take a day off but when I started taking more rest days is when I noticed the most gains. If u train hard u need to rest at least twice a week.



I get it bro, I just really need it, if I don't go i end up all ****ed in the head, anxiety, etc... better to kill my body than take it out on some poor stranger lol. anyways tomorrow should be a good chest day!


----------



## BigSwolePump

I hear that it snowed in Egypt today. This explains it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> I get it bro, I just really need it, if I don't go i end up all ****ed in the head, anxiety, etc... better to kill my body than take it out on some poor stranger lol. anyways tomorrow should be a good chest day!



I was the same way man. Used to get depressed and miserable if I missed a day. But started seeing the results coming on faster so it made it worth it. Just a thought bro


----------



## Gibsonator

I tell you what ecks I woke up this morning my chest looking big and full, abs lookin tight, there may just be something to taking these "rest" days you speak of lol. I'm going for blood today!


----------



## Gibsonator

badass chest/trap/ab workout today, brought mini me. felt great after an off day, I really need to force myself to do that more often. that tren got me sweating so crazy even my hat was dripping. this fine ass girl in there kept checkin me, and this chick is soooooper hott, but I guess I'll just have to enjoy her lil smile from afar lol. 
k so no matter what I do any pic I try to upload says it's too large by a few kb, this was a problem before... lame


----------



## Gibsonator

cropped my photo down to the point that it's only 1.3mb vs when it was 2.6 and still says it exceeds by a couple kb... makes no sense at all, fukk it I'm so over it goddamnit


----------



## ECKSRATED

Use imgr for pictures man. Its simple


----------



## Gibsonator

sitting here thinking about the newbs that read my shit... probably have a million questions. obviously read the stickies and follow the advice set fourth by the elders first. I just want to give a mental update really. I feel like a fukkin monster, Like no motherfukker could possibly step up to me, every chick eye fukks me, every guy in the gym stares at me like a faggot and I just feel straight up awesome all the time. yeah I'm a bit over aggressive, yeah I'm horny 24/7 when I'm not boning my chick I'm jerkin it, when I'm not jerkin it I'm spending hours on Instagram looking at fit chicks. need to smoke bud to get a good night's rest, need to keep myself in check throughout the day as bestvi can, lol. anyways just some insight for you guys


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Use imgr for pictures man. Its simple



I'll have to look into that tomorrow bro thanks


----------



## Gibsonator

now that my man bricks helped me figure this shit out here's some update pics
View attachment 4074

View attachment 4075

View attachment 4076


----------



## widehips71

I'd hit it


----------



## Gibsonator

widehips71 said:


> I'd hit it



you wish! haha


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 4077

View attachment 4078

really trying hard to build my back


----------



## Gibsonator

woa,  crazy day today at the gym. there's this fukkin guy that's been driving me nuts with his yelling, grunting, crazy faces etc for a while. fat, maybe 6' 270, hairy,  smelly fukkin wierdo. thursday I told him to shut the fuk up I can't concentrate when he's acting a fool,  have my beats Bumpin Pantera as loud as possible and all I can gear is his stupid "up up up ooooh yeaaah" fukkin bullshiy shoulder pressing 40lb dumbells lol. 
anyways today I snapped, went over towards him coming in hot, told him to shut your fukkin mouth, you are annoying everybody in the gym and you aren't even lifting shit. he spewed some shit about how it's his right blah blah fukkin blah. I told him we are gonna have a real problem if he doesn't respect the rest of the people in the gym trying to concentrate on their workout. 
apparently this faggot flipped me off when I walked away and was walking around with his imaginary lat syndrome huffin and puffin.
so he starts getting louder and more obnoxious. now my chick goes over there to say somethin, she doesn't fuk around, she tries to tell him to knock it off and he keeps say "I can't hear you" over and over so she rips his ear bud out. I run over there. he starts crying about how she touched him lmao. I told him I swear if you don't shit that ****ing mouth up for good I'm gonna rip your goddamn head off not gonna warn you again you little bitch
everyone at the gym has stopped working out and are watching, I'm pretty fukkin loud and I'm was hella pissed. he goes and gets the gym staff, I told them what's up, they leave, fat boy leaves. 
3 different people come up to me to thank me for saying something to that fukker. front desk has me and my chick come up to talk, says they will be revoking his membership. 
I wanted to kill this guy I was so fired up only reason I didn't was my son was there. I explained to him that's not a good way to act but that also i was fed up with that guy, gotta stand up and speak up or idiots like that will continue to bother you. not my proudest moment as a father, but my son knows I don't fuk around or put up with shit, period. aaaand, the tren got me pretty on edge haha.


----------



## Jin

View attachment 4088


10char


----------



## BigSwolePump

Fuking bully. A real man would have throat punched him lol


----------



## Solomc

So this chick started fukking moaning and grunting in the gym today. I walked over to her and ripped her earbuds out of her ear and told her if she doesn't shut up. I'm gonna fuk her here right here in front of everybody.  Blame it on the tren and Russians. Works for me


----------



## Gibsonator

Solomc said:


> So this chick started fukking moaning and grunting in the gym today. I walked over to her and ripped her earbuds out of her ear and told her if she doesn't shut up. I'm gonna fuk her here right here in front of everybody.  Blame it on the tren and Russians. Works for me



yessssssss


----------



## BigSwolePump

Solomc said:


> So this chick started fukking moaning and grunting in the gym today. I walked over to her and ripped her earbuds out of her ear and told her if she doesn't shut up. I'm gonna fuk her here right here in front of everybody.  Blame it on the tren and Russians. Works for me


 How long did it take you to bond out?:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

243 lbs today, strength is up while leaning out, can't complain. might be something to this high volume shit. 
off day yesterday, worked late and my back was still tight as fuk from Saturdays deadlifts. Chest today. 
5x10 flat bench
5x10 incline bench
5x10 decline bench
3x15 cable flys x 3 different angles
5x10 dumbbell pullovers and some ab work.
was messing around with my grip width on flat bench cause I noticed Sunday doing close grip for triceps the weight was going up a lot easier. normally I go index finger on the ring, today middle finger, which really wasn't any change so I'm going to go with pinky next chest day and see if that's different. working on my arch too,  which is definitely helping my bench.


----------



## Gibsonator

everything leani
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4094

	

		
			
		

		
	
ng out this pic is after me shoveling a bunch of steak and rice haha


----------



## Gibsonator

so i can duck my abs in tighter and flex them bit i feel like if I just tighten them it looks better, anyways, I know my abs still have a ways to go but they'll get there damnit!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

what I'm talking 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4095

	

		
			
		

		
	
about 
or am I just mind fukking myself total headcase lol


----------



## motown1002

I thought you'd be bigger than that.  haha   Just kidding my friend.  Looking good.  Getting lean.   Keep up the work.


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> I thought you'd be bigger than that.  haha   Just kidding my friend.  Looking good.  Getting lean.   Keep up the work.



workin on it bud


----------



## Solomc

Looking good gibby.  Keep eating clean


----------



## Gibsonator

rough day today. put in 13 hrs at work, got into an argument with my boss over some petty ass shit he was complaining about, then one of my foreman was being a ****head, then threw my phone at the dashboard in my worktruck and it bounced up and cracked the windshield, I mean, a rock came up on the freeway and hit the windshield. missed the gym, finally got home and trying to unwind grom it all. thank god tomorrow is friday


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> rough day today. put in 13 hrs at work, got into an argument with my boss over some petty ass shit he was complaining about, then one of my foreman was being a ****head, then threw my phone at the dashboard in my worktruck and it bounced up and cracked the windshield, I mean, a rock came up on the freeway and hit the windshield. missed the gym, finally got home and trying to unwind grom it all. thank god tomorrow is friday



Google Translate: Blah Blah Blah Tren:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

lmao bsp. 
legs/biceps today, I fukkin hate squats with a passion. that being said, had a great workout all in all and I'm not sure if I'll be able to walk tomorrow. happy Friday brethren


----------



## Gibsonator

ab check, gettin there damnit
View attachment 4106


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> what I'm talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about
> or am I just mind fukking myself total headcase lol



You look good dude 

Hopefully you don't take this the wrong way ......

At over 1,200 mg of steroids 750 test e ew + the 150 Npp eod 11 weeks in 

Plus the previous 18 weeks test 600 deca 600 cycle with a 3 weeks of break time on the prop 150 eod

You ought to be looking a lot more veiny & humongous IMO


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> You look good dude
> 
> Hopefully you don't take this the wrong way ......
> 
> At over 1,200 mg of steroids 750 test e ew + the 150 Npp eod 11 weeks in
> 
> Plus the previous 18 weeks test 600 deca 600 cycle with a 3 weeks of break time on the prop 150 eod
> 
> You ought to be looking a lot more veiny & humongous IMO



I'm actually running 1.5 cc of the kryp blend bro, and yeah I should look better at what I was running before but I was running psl garbage. I switched back to my previous legit gear I used to run for the kryp run. never been veiny I'm a big fukker lol


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> I thought you'd be bigger than that.  haha   Just kidding my friend.  Looking good.  Getting lean.   Keep up the work.



hey bro I'm putting in the work and making big changes. you wanna see the pic when I was 255 on dbol lol?trying to lean out dude dont knock me down


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> I'm actually running 1.5 cc of the kryp blend bro, and yeah I should look better at what I was running before but I was running psl garbage. I switched back to my previous legit gear I used to run for the kryp run. never been veiny I'm a big fukker lol



Thought I was gunna wake up to my head chopped off.

Oh ya psl yikes .............


----------



## widehips71

You remind me of a certain tennis player we used to have here :32 (16):


----------



## Gibsonator

widehips71 said:


> You remind me of a certain tennis player we used to have here :32 (16):



who/why is that?


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> who/why is that?



Pretty sure he is saying he wants you to play with his balls


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Pretty sure he is saying he wants you to play with his balls



kozmo u wanted me to upload picks then you sat nothing, wtf dude


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> kozmo u wanted me to upload picks then you sat nothing, wtf dude



Are you saying you want me to tell you that you are tiny


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Are you saying you want me to tell you that you are tiny



fukk you bro


----------



## therealkozmo

Need squats and deads. Coming up on my when I cycle var with my TRT


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> View attachment 4107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need squats and deads. Coming up on my when I cycle var with my TRT



nice back you skinny fuk


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> nice back you skinny fuk



The word is lean


----------



## therealkozmo

therealkozmo said:


> The word is lean



#nomidandnolowbackhavingmofo


----------



## BigSwolePump

therealkozmo said:


> Are you saying you want me to tell you that you are tiny





Gibsonator said:


> fukk you bro





therealkozmo said:


> Need squats and deads. Coming up on my when I cycle var with my TRT





Gibsonator said:


> nice back you skinny fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy

Kozmo needs to start training gibs


----------



## Gibsonator

Bro Bundy said:


> Kozmo needs to start training gibs



this is why nobody posts updated pics


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> this is why nobody posts updated pics


They are just messing with you brutha. This is one of the few logs that stays consistently updated with workouts, life events and actual pics. I click on every update. You are looking to lean out and its obviously working. It's unfortunate that you started out with PSL trash. Had you had decent gear, you would be alot further along.

At the very least, this is the most entertaining log that is currently active. :32 (1):


----------



## therealkozmo

BigSwolePump said:


> They are just messing with you brutha. This is one of the few logs that stays consistently updated with workouts, life events and actual pics. I click on every update. You are looking to lean out and its obviously working. It's unfortunate that you started out with PSL trash. Had you had decent gear, you would be alot further along.
> 
> At the very least, this is the most entertaining log that is currently active. :32 (1):



Many a true word has been said in jest


----------



## Gibsonator

I know I just don't have a lot of patience lately, lol. almost gym time, chest/triceps/abs


----------



## Gibsonator

damn 238 lbs today, losing weight too fast need up my cals just don't have the appetite most days. maybe add in an extra shake idk


----------



## knightmare999

Does tren kill your appetite?


----------



## Gibsonator

knightmare999 said:


> Does tren kill your appetite?



man somedays I eat all day, hungry 10 mins after I eat, other days I have to force it down. so I don't know if I would say it's the tren. maybe it's a mental thing. maybe I'm just so sick of eating chicken and steak and brown rice or sweet potatoes. I mix it up sometimes but that's my go to meals. but it's what it takes to get there. I have been pretty strict with my diet over the last month or so, dropped all the sweets and I just never enjoy eating lol. sorry for the rant


----------



## Gibsonator

just noticed that this fukktard roommate took a bat to one of the pillars in the backyard at my chicks pad, apparently after we left Friday night cause I was gonna kill that lil shitstain. what a clown. they are trying to kick him out this week so there's no more conflict. lol


----------



## therealkozmo

Be safe on the trenny Gibby


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Be safe on the trenny Gibby



trying man I can only be patient for so long. gave the guy multiple chances to shut his trap before I lost it lol


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> just noticed that this fukktard roommate took a bat to one of the pillars in the backyard at my chicks pad, apparently after we left Friday night cause I was gonna kill that lil shitstain. what a clown. they are trying to kick him out this week so there's no more conflict. lol



You should kill everyone. 

In for the log.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> You should kill everyone.
> 
> In for the log.



well if you say so haha. if I don't update my log check the news channel lol


----------



## Gibsonator

killed shoulders/traps today. kind of hurt my hand doing reverse grip front barbell raises, probably npthing major, thats an akward movement, will use the ez bar instead next time. 
my uncle is in town for the 4th so we are going to hit back/biceps together early tomorrow. 
weighed in at 242 today... pizza gainzzz bebe! lol but seriously I'm just gonna quit stepping on the scale so often it's a mind fukk, mirror/strength matter more than that number.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Step on the scale once a week on the same day every week in the morning after u shit and piss


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Step on the scale once a week on the same day every week in the morning after u shit and piss



yea that's the plan, been through this before dunno why the fukk I do it to myself. when I saw how much weight I was losing I freaked out lol


----------



## BRICKS

Brother, throw that fkn scale in the garbage, go by how you look.  Lose a couple "omg I'm losing mass" gain a couple "oh sh*t I'm getting fat".  Fluid shifts can account for several pounds difference. At least do what Ecks suggested if not less.  Looking good, keep crushin it man.


----------



## Solomc

Maybe the roomie is on tren too. Lol. 

Throw that hat scale in the garbage.  That's the devil.  Fuks with your head.


----------



## BigSwolePump

BRICKS said:


> Brother, throw that fkn scale in the garbage, go by how you look.  Lose a couple "omg I'm losing mass" gain a couple "oh sh*t I'm getting fat".  Fluid shifts can account for several pounds difference. At least do what Ecks suggested if not less.  Looking good, keep crushin it man.


Solid advice right there. I actually use my scale to help me monitor bloat. If I see a 3-4 lbs spike in a day, I typically drink more water which makes me piss like a faucet.


----------



## Gibsonator

gym was packed, damnit. got in a killer back/bicep workout anyways.
that fukkin douche I almost roughed up was there for the first time since then, still making faces walking around smelling up the gym bit guess what... not a peep from his goddamn mouth while I was there. 
time for festivities be safe brethren


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 4142

hit back/biceps today, tool a few pics flexed, this one is no flex. my goal is to look sick without flexing the muscle, so I thought this was a cool pic to show that


----------



## BRICKS

Coming along nicely, keep crushin it.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Your glutes look pale:32 (18):


----------



## Maijah

Gibsonator said:


> View attachment 4142
> 
> my goal is to look like a homo without flexing the muscle, so I thought this was a cool pic to show that



Fixed it for you


----------



## Gibsonator

Maijah said:


> Fixed it for you



that's it this thread is done fukk you guys


----------



## BigSwolePump

Gibsonator said:


> that's it this thread is done fukk you guys


Man, that tren has you all fuked up lol


----------



## Gibsonator

BigSwolePump said:


> Man, that tren has you all fuked up lol



sick of all the shitty comments that's why nobody does a thread  with pics too many judgemental fuks same guys whondont have a thread or post pics in over it, and yeah tren got me a lil fukked up hahha


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> sick of all the shitty comments that's why nobody does a thread  with pics too many judgemental fuks same guys whondont have a thread or post pics in over it, and yeah tren got me a lil fukked up hahha



No. It's because they aren't as dedicated as you


----------



## Beezy

Keep it going, man. It's cool to follow your progress and it's motivating me to get a few more reps after reading what you did the day before. 
Plus, Maijah needs the spank bank material to keep that forearm growing.


----------



## Gibsonator

might as well close this thread I don't even care anymore, bumms me out big time but I'm not gonna listen to these assholes talk shit while I try to better myself.  I'm glad a couple guys enjoyed my posts but I'm just gonna go back to doing me on the down low. this site would be way cooler and more people would run logs if certain people (who don't even log) didn't talk shit and make others feel bad. I get it we all talk shit but theres a line you know? we put in so much work and sweat and shovel down so much disgusting food to try to get to the next level on top of pinning all the time is really fukked up when someone tries to take that shit away from you. fukk that. peace out


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> might as well close this thread I don't even care anymore, bumms me out big time but I'm not gonna listen to these assholes talk shit while I try to better myself.  I'm glad a couple guys enjoyed my posts but I'm just gonna go back to doing me on the down low. this site would be way cooler and more people would run logs if certain people (who don't even log) didn't talk shit and make others feel bad. I get it we all talk shit but theres a line you know? we put in so much work and sweat and shovel down so much disgusting food to try to get to the next level on top of pinning all the time is really fukked up when someone tries to take that shit away from you. fukk that. peace out



Nobody is taking anything away. Nobody is trying. Most including me thought you were joking. It's hard to tell jokes over text because you can't write tone. Maybe you could constantly write JK but that would be gay. Teasing someone can be a sign of friendship. If your serious I suggest you work on your insecurities. That would go way further in bettering yourself then injecting Tren


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Nobody is taking anything away. Nobody is trying. Most including me thought you were joking. It's hard to tell jokes over text because you can't write tone. Maybe you could constantly write JK but that would be gay. Teasing someone can be a sign of friendship. If your serious I suggest you work on your insecurities. That would go way further in bettering yourself then injecting Tren



 I take this shit seriously, chat box yeah we talk shit but to belittle me ain't cool


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> View attachment 4142
> 
> hit back/biceps today, tool a few pics flexed, this one is no flex. my goal is to look sick without flexing the muscle, so I thought this was a cool pic to show that



Impressive !


----------



## Gibsonator

Zeigler said:


> Impressive !



can't tell if that's a compliment or ur being sarcastic bit thanks either way. I think I'll hudtbuofwte my thread here and there and stay the **** out the chatbox


----------



## John Ziegler

Gibsonator said:


> can't tell if that's a compliment or ur being sarcastic bit thanks either way. I think I'll hudtbuofwte my thread here and there and stay the **** out the chatbox



The back looks awesome gibs without a doubt anyone says any different would be foolish


----------



## Maijah

Calm down gibs, I'm just busting your balls. Your making good progress, keep posting up


----------



## therealkozmo

Stop caring what others think about you.


----------



## Dhemp45

Gibsonator said:


> might as well close this thread I don't even care anymore, bumms me out big time but I'm not gonna listen to these assholes talk shit while I try to better myself.  I'm glad a couple guys enjoyed my posts but I'm just gonna go back to doing me on the down low. this site would be way cooler and more people would run logs if certain people (who don't even log) didn't talk shit and make others feel bad. I get it we all talk shit but theres a line you know? we put in so much work and sweat and shovel down so much disgusting food to try to get to the next level on top of pinning all the time is really fukked up when someone tries to take that shit away from you. fukk that. peace out




Fuk these Jackwads Gibs. Keep this thread going. At least someones doing something constructive & maybe even helpful for others. There should actually be a lot more of these type of "progress threads" on UGBB. It can be a good motivational exercise that could create some good friendly competition. If someones got some constructive criticism that's great. At least that can be useful & taken in a positive light. Being a straight up ****face well that just being a moronic & infantile narcissistic prick.


----------



## John Ziegler

Keep doing your thing gibs you practically own this joint


----------



## Gibsonator

alright after chilling the fukk out and reading a couple pms, texts encouraging me to keep this thread updated I will do so. just don't wanna deal with any asshole. if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm still alive, lol. off day today, keeping cals low do to no training, relaxing day by the pool grilling it up, laters


----------



## Maijah

What are you grillin?


----------



## Gibsonator

Maijah said:


> What are you grillin?



grilled chicken breast and lean ground beef pattys


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> grilled chicken breast and lean ground beef pattys



My wife made me grill her up some turkey burgers the other day. Things were like hockey pucks and smelled like horse asshole. Think they had some beans in there too. Yuck


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> My wife made me grill her up some turkey burgers the other day. Things were like hockey pucks and smelled like horse asshole. Think they had some beans in there too. Yuck



I switch it up and do turkey burgers often, not quite as good for sure but they're not that bad either just put some cheese on them and have some ketchup on hand


----------



## John Ziegler

Turkey burger fan here 

They taste great and last a lot longer in the fridge raw


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'd rather lick my own ass than eat a turkey burger.


----------



## BigSwolePump

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd rather lick my own ass than eat a turkey burger.


I love having my ass licked...I mean, turkey burgers taste like ass.


----------



## ECKSRATED

BigSwolePump said:


> I love having my ass licked...I mean, turkey burgers taste like ass.



Me too but I've never licked my own ass but I imagine it tastes like shit and sweat and hair lol


----------



## BigSwolePump

ECKSRATED said:


> Me too but I've never licked my own ass but I imagine it tastes like shit and sweat and hair lol


Licking my ass would be like licking the top of a head of hair if the hair smelled like BigSweatyPoop lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

BigSwolePump said:


> Licking my ass would be like licking the top of a head of hair if the hair smelled like BigSweatyPoop lol



Now that I think about it I feel pretty bad for the girls that have licked our asses.


----------



## Gibsonator

that's only gone down maybe twice... what an akward position to be in, both times I was heavily inebriated


----------



## motown1002

Hey Gibs.  Some great progress man.  Keep it up.


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Hey Gibs.  Some great progress man.  Keep it up.



thanks brother


----------



## Gibsonator

legs yesterday, chest/triceps today hitting the abs hard everyday with a dash of cardio. got called into work at 2 am and didn't get off til 1 pm, overdosed on preworkout and got in a pretty good workout. that is all.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibs u keep track of the weights and shit u use?  U should if u don't. That way u can see if your progressively getting stronger and see what's working for u and what's not. Just a thought.


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Gibs u keep track of the weights and shit u use?  U should if u don't. That way u can see if your progressively getting stronger and see what's working for u and what's not. Just a thought.



I do bro. I tell what the 10x10 program I did the last 4 weeks didn't make me any stronger but definitely helped with leaning out and definition. I'm trying different things and seeing how they work for me. 5x5s this week then going 10x12s because my goal now is to get lean and more defined, I want to go into my next cycle in awesome shape and then work on putting on more size


----------



## knightmare999

How often are you switching training programs?


----------



## Gibsonator

knightmare999 said:


> How often are you switching training programs?



right now I've been focusing on high volume for the last 4 weeks, 10x10s, this week switched to 5x5s just to switch things up a bit and next week I'll be going to 10x12s for 4 weeks.


----------



## Gibsonator

14 hour workday yesterday, no gym. put in 12 today and killed back most my energy went into deadlifts, 405x5x5. nothing crazy. lat pull downs, 2 different hammerstrength rows, finished off repping the shit out bent over barbell rows at 135 and of course put in that ab work. 
needless to say I'm exhausted and crossing my fingers that phone doesn't ring, sucks being on call always on pins and needles.


----------



## Gibsonator

got stick at work yesterday til 730, gym closes at 8 on the weekends, lame. 
hit legs hard and heavy today then biceps/abs. 
pool is like 80 degrees actually kinda nice, time to grill up some turkey burgers and got some non fat Greek yogurt and toasted onion packets to make a dip


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> got stick at work yesterday til 730, gym closes at 8 on the weekends, lame.
> hit legs hard and heavy today then biceps/abs.
> pool is like 80 degrees actually kinda nice, time to grill up some turkey burgers and got some non fat Greek yogurt and toasted onion packets to make a dip



Jenny Craig in the house. Get them housewife gains Gibson!


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Jenny Craig in the house. Get them housewife gains Gibson!


trying to get lean and mean brutha. side note; you mix the toasted onion packs with the plain nonfat Greek yogurt it tastes identical to if you were to mix it with sour cream, protein dip baby


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hell Yea u can use some Greek yogurt in place of sour cream.some of them taste identical


----------



## Gibsonator

12 hour work day and still went in to murder these fukkin shoulders. started 10x12s today. pushing up the same weight as I was with the 10x10s so I'm happy with that. 
View attachment 4189

difficult to take a picture of ur own back and the lighting is ****ed plus I'm still shaky from the pre workout lol


----------



## Jin

Holy volume Batman!

how many exercises you doing per body part or per workout?


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Holy volume Batman!
> 
> how many exercises you doing per body part or per workout?



I hit the 10x12 on the major compound then 5x12 for the rest, normally 5-6 exercises per body part. did shoulders traps today, for traps 3 different exercises 5x12 each, I feel they don't need near as much work as everything else plus they're getting unproportianty big in my opinion


----------



## Gibsonator

yesterday- back/biceps
today- all out chest/triceps rape took place. chest-300 reps, triceps-250, then did abs til I felt like I was gonna puke. 
funny how when I don't workout with my chick all these girls are working out right next to me lol. I don't mind. at all. 
eating a lot, very clean, waiting patiently for these bottom 2 abs to join the party. laters


----------



## therealkozmo

Gibsonator said:


> 12 hour work day and still went in to murder these fukkin shoulders. started 10x12s today. pushing up the same weight as I was with the 10x10s so I'm happy with that.
> View attachment 4189
> 
> difficult to take a picture of ur own back and the lighting is ****ed plus I'm still shaky from the pre workout lol



Mid back looks strong Batman


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Mid back looks strong Batman



work in progress dude


----------



## John Ziegler

Your back looks like it has abs holy shit !


----------



## Gibsonator

training going well, 10x12s getting easier, upping the weight that I was hitting 10x10s on. only thing that's decreased is my bench for some reason. not worried about it, everything is coming into place I don't mind sacrificing a little strength for a leaner better look. weight is still at 236. 
 Finished moving tonight after the gym. It was a rather easy move, but still sucked ass. Truck started acting up again so back in the shop tomorrow morning goddamnit. Never buying a used truck again that's for damn sure. Time to wash this stinky ass laters


----------



## Gibsonator

Back/biceps today after an 11 1/2 hr workday. ran out of preworkout but still managed to kill it. worked out with my chick so there was very little rest between sets and we super setted everything. 
239 lbs today, water weight fluctuation I'm sure. upper 4 abs and obliques coming in quite nicely. I would post a pic but don't wanna give all you bros a boner and make you re-evaluate your heterosexualness


----------



## motown1002

We don't need a Gibs-boner.  lol  Making some good progress Gibs!


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> We don't need a Gibs-boner.  lol  Making some good progress Gibs!



thanks man I'm putting in some hard ass work!


----------



## Gibsonator

same training split, today was back/biceps. played around with some deadlifts to test me knee, 5th set of 225x15 started feeling it, stopped at 12. it's getting better but slowly, prob take another week off from doing legs. 
sitting at 239 all week, cals staying right around 4200. getting a lot of compliments that I am leaning out big time, guy from work just came back from a 1 month vacation and was like, holy shit dude you are getting huge!! I've gone down about 6 lbs since last time he saw me, so that tells me what I'm doing is working.


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 4210


View attachment 4211

more definition by the day


----------



## knightmare999

Yeah, that's a good feeling when someone says something like "Wow, looking big!" and you're like "Thanks, but actually I've actually lost X pounds," or they say "Who is this guy?"
Recently, I've been around several acquaintances that I haven't seen in months or a year, and some didn't even recognize me.

Lets you know you're on the right track.

Keep it going.


----------



## Athena

knightmare999 said:


> Yeah, that's a good feeling when someone says something like "Wow, looking big!" and you're like "Thanks, but actually I've actually lost X pounds," or they say "Who is this guy?"
> Recently, I've been around several acquaintances that I haven't seen in months or a year, and some didn't even recognize me.
> 
> Lets you know you're on the right track.
> 
> Keep it going.


And that's the sweetest part of the progress. Some of people would take brake from gym and when they come back finally someone notices my changes. Can't wait to get even more compliments after what test did with me. Ye ye attention wh*** and enjoying every little bit of it, cause I put so much work in it. 

Thanks for the thread, had lots of fun reading it. I know guys told you before, but rest is crucial. I went crazy hitting gym every day for 3 months and couldn't see no gains nor definition until my trauma forced me to rest and wow. Take more rest, your body might have hard time catching up with all the pressure. 

Don't stop the thread, it encourages me to continue mine


----------



## Gibsonator

thanks 
 I also love the attention, of course, when ur killing yourself day in day out in the gym, shoveling food that really doesn't taste that great in your face all day it's awesome to get compliments, googly eyes and whatnot. 
 Yesterday had a badass chest/triceps workout with a gym bro, today is shoulders/traps then I swear I'm taking a rest day tomorrow lol


----------



## Gibsonator

oh and good news got my truck back yesterday, turns out it was some solenoid that went bad, not as bad as I thought it was gonna be. no more spending $40/day on uber


----------



## Athena

Try 2 days in a row once or not. I believe it depends on each person individually. I can't go s*** crazy every day, cause it simply doesn't work for me, but I hit almost all body in one wo.


----------



## Gibsonator

last rest day was last Tuesday, lol, so today is day 12 tomorrow rest day. I hit 2 body parts/workout. the gym is my drug of choice and the only thing that keeps me grounded and somewhat sane


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm out here trying to get jacked and tan and juicy as **** Robert Franke style
View attachment 4213

View attachment 4214

View attachment 4215

that's where I'm at, getting sicker by the day, working hard as fukk to get where I want be


----------



## Gibsonator

man with all the critisicm I had to think for a minute about posting my pics, guys like to talk shit and put you down. I'm proud of where I'm at and how far I've come, excited for how far I'll go.


----------



## John Ziegler

Looking good like I've always said 

That one comment I made about ought to be looking more humongous worked


----------



## Gibsonator

So, I was driving home from work and somehow pulled up to the gym. Muscle memory I guess :32 (18):
 Anyways, hit 20 Mins cardio and 30 mins abs. I was a good boy and stayed away from the weights as tough as it was lol. 
 If anyone would like to crytique my current ab workout that would be cool...
 Hanging leg lifts- 100 reps
 Declined sit ups- 100 reps
 Plank- 2:00, 1:45, 1:30
 Ab crunch machine - 100 reps
on the sit ups I start flat at higher reps and decline it 1 notch every set, each time less reps till I hit 100
on the machine I start off at low weight high reps and as I increase the weight lower reps of course


----------



## snake

Gibsonator said:


> man with all the critisicm I had to think for a minute about posting my pics, guys like to talk shit and put you down. I'm proud of where I'm at and how far I've come, excited for how far I'll go.



You look great dude. Anyone that runs their mouth and says you don't look good doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Gibsonator

snake said:


> You look great dude. Anyone that runs their mouth and says you don't look good doesn't know what they are talking about.



thanks brooo


----------



## Seeker

Like i said yesterday, for someone who puts in the kind of hours you do for work and still stay consistent in the gym is worth recognizing and props. It's not easy day in and day out. Keep it up. You do need some rest days in there man.


----------



## widehips71

What's an ab workout


----------



## TrickWilliams

I don't know whos giving you shit man. They need to get their eyes checked. You look better then a lot of people I see in the gym.

Keep your head up, and tell em all to fukk off.


----------



## Gibsonator

I appreciate the kind words guys!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yeah what's an ab workout? Lol

Seriously gibs u need more rest days. I already told u once but I'll say it again, I guarantee see we were you see better gains when u take more rest days. Guaranteeeeee it


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah what's an ab workout? Lol
> 
> Seriously gibs u need more rest days. I already told u once but I'll say it again, I guarantee see we were you see better gains when u take more rest days. Guaranteeeeee it



ok ok! lol. if anything I'll just do what i did yesterday on my "rest days", lil cardio and abs just to feed the craving :32 (10):


----------



## Gibsonator

Legs/biceps today. Supersets all workout. kept everything light-moderate for legs, squats went really good, knee did well, little discomfort, it'll be 100% in no time. finished off with 5 sets of planks and rolled my right hip out for a good 5 mins


----------



## Athena

That's the spirit, but honestly... You need real rest, but active one. Roast your butt outside while doing some yoga or stretching as well as core strengthening exercises, something where you control your breathing and supply your muscles with more oxygen and nutritious blood  just friendly advice


----------



## Jin

Athena said:


> That's the spirit, but honestly... You need real rest, but active one. Roast your butt outside while doing some yoga or stretching as well as core strengthening exercises, something where you control your breathing and supply your muscles with more oxygen and nutritious blood  just friendly advice



Good. We've all tried. Maybe he'll listen to a woman:32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator

People at work trip out on me when I show up with a grocery bag full of food everyday lol. I'll devour all this throughout the day and probably add a protein bar and/or bag of beef jerky 

View attachment 4233


----------



## Gibsonator

View attachment 4239

10 characters


----------



## Athena

Gibsonator said:


> View attachment 4239
> 
> 10 characters



Got inspired? Lol Looking fantastic!


----------



## Gibsonator

Athena said:


> Got inspired? Lol Looking fantastic!



yeah ur stealing all my man love :32 (18): :32 (18):
and thankya :32 (17):


----------



## Athena

Gibsonator said:


> yeah ur stealing all my man love :32 (18): :32 (18):
> and thankya :32 (17):



Aww u better grow those tits soon


----------



## knightmare999

Looking fierce


----------



## Gibsonator

not sure where I left off but Wednesday was back/traps, Thursday rest day (14 hr workday) and today just finished up an awesome chest/triceps workout nothing but dumbells, fukkin stayed at that bench the entire time, it was a ghost town in there anyways. 
 My shoulders were looking insane in the mirror, can see every striation nicely with a good sweaty glisten lol. New employee at the gym has a nice booty and is hella cute, not that I was looking or anything. lmao my chick kept lookin over at me to see if I was checking her out but I'm smarter than that and know when to choose my moment :32 (18):
 Time to shower and throw on a smedium v neck to go out to dinner with the fam laters


----------



## therealkozmo

Tear it up Gibby


----------



## Gibsonator

well after planning out dinner with my pain in the ass family via text all day they fukkin flaked and said "let's get "takeout" no fuk that! I don't even know why I try with them anymore I always end up let down and frustrated as all hell. selfish people. time for a fukkin drank  gonna fukkin kill these shoulders/biceps tomorrow after finally getting a good night's rest


----------



## Athena

Gibsonator said:


> well after planning out dinner with my pain in the ass family via text all day they fukkin flaked and said "let's get "takeout" no fuk that! I don't even know why I try with them anymore I always end up let down and frustrated as all hell. selfish people. time for a fukkin drank  gonna fukkin kill these shoulders/biceps tomorrow after finally getting a good night's rest



Bring your own food


----------



## Gibsonator

Athena said:


> Bring your own food



no the point is I busted my ass all day at work and was trying to set solid plans for dinner with my sister and my mother who is in from Florida and they make this shit so difficult. then at the last minute decide they want to stay in when I'm all dressed up in my car on the way. that shit ain't cool with me. my family members are very self centered it's something I need to work on so I don't keep setting myself up for disappointment in sure others will read this and know exactly what I'm talking about.  rant over


----------



## knightmare999

That sucks when you get ready and have plans in motion then they get sh1t-canned, but don't let it drag down your weekend.


----------



## Gibsonator

weighed in at 234 today, wtf. there is no fukking way I could possibly shove more food In my face than I do now. I eat constantly. 5 meals, 2 shakes and snacks in between all that. Might be time to throw some Ben and jerry's back into my diet haha... jk. 
 Training been the same with the 10x12s, leg day turned out surprising good today. Taking off for Louisiana this upcoming Monday, plan on only hitting the gym once while I'm there for the week, so my body is going to get some much needed recovery time. 
 Cycle ends the day I leave on the 14th, pct will begin the day I return, yay. Other than that all is good in the hood.

View attachment 4287


----------



## Athena

Gibsonator said:


> weighed in at 234 today, wtf. there is no fukking way I could possibly shove more food In my face than I do now. I eat constantly. 5 meals, 2 shakes and snacks in between all that. Might be time to throw some Ben and jerry's back into my diet haha... jk.
> Training been the same with the 10x12s, leg day turned out surprising good today. Taking off for Louisiana this upcoming Monday, plan on only hitting the gym once while I'm there for the week, so my body is going to get some much needed recovery time.
> Cycle ends the day I leave on the 14th, pct will begin the day I return, yay. Other than that all is good in the hood.
> 
> View attachment 4287



Finally some real quality rest! Have fun there


----------



## therealkozmo

Are you on a cut? Jk


----------



## Gibsonator

therealkozmo said:


> Are you on a cut? Jk



bright guy nothing gets past you eh?


----------



## Gibsonator

Nice shoulder workout today grillin and chillin on the forecast for the rest of the weekend :32 (1):
View attachment 4298


----------



## Jin

You look great Gibson. Your hardwork shows. I'd say you're lower than 12%,


----------



## ECKSRATED

Def tightened up gibs. Good work.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> You look great Gibson. Your hardwork shows. I'd say you're lower than 12%,



thanks a lot bro I was thinking 14?


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Def tightened up gibs. Good work.



thanks man!


----------



## Seeker

Looking tight man. Lean and muscular. And shiny. Lol why you always shiny?


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> thanks a lot bro I was thinking 14?



Other people may be better at estimating, but i think 12 tops


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Looking tight man. Lean and muscular. And shiny. Lol why you always shiny?


Thanks Seek!
lol I was out tanning, went in for a piss and was like, hmmm, selfie time haha


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Other people may be better at estimating, but i think 12 tops


well shit 12 was my goal, so I guess it's 10 now, I would just really like to get those lower abs in and a bit more vascularity. thanks for all the positive comments guys you know I really appreciate it a lot!


----------



## ECKSRATED

You're around 13-16% 

Who cares tho u made progress.


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> You're around 13-16%
> 
> Who cares tho u made progress.



yea I'm not so caught up on the number more just on what my goal is. work in progress, we all are, it's what we do. again thanks


----------



## Jin

ECKSRATED said:


> You're around 13-16%
> 
> Who cares tho u made progress.



If that's 16% I was at least 25% during last cycle. Maybe 30.


----------



## Hurt

Looking great man enjoy your time off


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jin said:


> If that's 16% I was at least 25% during last cycle. Maybe 30.



It's hard to tell cus he's kinda flexing making the skin a little tighter. 12% is a lot leaner than most guys think. It's funny how often u see guys come on the forums and say they are 12% bf when in reality they are around 20%. 

Gotta give credit when it's due tho and gibs has put the work in and Def leaned up. Now we just gotta get him to take more rest days lol


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> It's hard to tell cus he's kinda flexing making the skin a little tighter. 12% is a lot leaner than most guys think. It's funny how often u see guys come on the forums and say they are 12% bf when in reality they are around 20%.
> 
> Gotta give credit when it's due tho and gibs has put the work in and Def leaned up. Now we just gotta get him to take more rest days lol



yeah I don't care to say I am a lower body fat percentage than I am. so 14-16 seems like a fair judgement. I know man I gotta find something else that's healthy/productive to occupy my time so I can take more rest days. Working out helps me work through my aggression, anxiety, whatever is bothering me it's gone once I pick up those weights. I can be self destructive when I have to much time on my hands. Anyways,  definitely something I need to work on and figure out


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> yeah I don't care to say I am a lower body fat percentage than I am. so 14-16 seems like a fair judgement. I know man I gotta find something else that's healthy/productive to occupy my time so I can take more rest days. Working out helps me work through my aggression, anxiety, whatever is bothering me it's gone once I pick up those weights. I can be self destructive when I have to much time on my hands. Anyways,  definitely something I need to work on and figure out



I hear ya man. I used to be the same way. I used to only take off once every two weeks. I'd feel like a bitch if I missed the gym and took a rest day. Always needed a pump lol. My buddy RJ is the one who told me to start taking more rest days. I immediately started feeling stronger than ever and Def packed on size quicker. Joints felt better too

I have young kids so on my rest days I try to always do something useful and fun with them. Or nap. Or eat my face off. Or some yard work. Shit like that.


----------



## Gibsonator

haha nice ecks, thing is I've been taking my kiddo in the gym on my days with him cause I really want him to get in better shape before high school, he's going into 8th grade it's the perfect time to get him training and eating right, school/life/sports will all be much better if he goes in sick


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hell yeah that's the perfect time to get him into that shit. I started in 9th grade just benching and curling in the basement. Me and my buddies would get all blazed up and bench for hours. Lol some of the best workouts ever were down there all blazed up


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Hell yeah that's the perfect time to get him into that shit. I started in 9th grade just benching and curling in the basement. Me and my buddies would get all blazed up and bench for hours. Lol some of the best workouts ever were down there all blazed up



haha fukk yea


----------



## Gibsonator

so, I made it a whole 72 hrs, broke down and found a gym 15 miles from where we are vacationing in Louisiana. Man did i feel good. Even when doing cable flys I could feel my mind muscle connection so strong like never before and man did i great a great pump. Hit a lil chest/shoulders and traps. Off to some Cajun diner for dinner and dranks


----------



## Lean_dude27

god damn gibs, i disappear for a few weeks and come back to only see you becoming a bigger beast then before lol
lookin good bro!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Lean_dude27 said:


> god damn gibs, i disappear for a few weeks and come back to only see you becoming a bigger beast then before lol
> lookin good bro!!!



lol thanks brother how you doin?!


----------



## NoQuarter

Like the pic, you look good.


----------



## Gibsonator

NoQuarter said:


> Like the pic, you look good.



thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Seeker

Nothing like being away on vacay.


----------



## Gibsonator

Seeker said:


> Nothing like being away on vacay.



it's really chilled me out big time seek. not getting run into the ground all day at work everyday, racing to the gym, then to the store, then home to cook and shower and try to make time to fukk lol. shit gets exhausting. so nice to just cruise around and go with the flow no stress


----------



## Lean_dude27

Gibsonator said:


> lol thanks brother how you doin?!


doing great bro, just got a lot on my plate. been busy!
hows ur vacay going? getting them girls to spread open their legs for ya? Lol


----------



## Gibsonator

haha it's going very nice, only one girl of course


----------



## ECKSRATED

U took some days off? Uh oh  you're probably dwindling away. Hahahhahahah


----------



## BigSwolePump

ECKSRATED said:


> U took some days off? Uh oh  you're probably dwindling away. Hahahhahahah


Days off and ended his cycle. I bet he is shrinking as we speak lol

10 minutes after reading this post, Gibs will be at the gym haha:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

lmao man nope but tomorrow I'm coming in hot!


----------



## Gibsonator

Alright back home at last and glad. had a really nice vacation, took 3 rest days, worked out 2 days then another 3 rest days. Ate some awesome food In Louisiana, didn't go to crazy though. 
 Last pin was last Sunday, pct begins today. (was running all short esters) Meal prep tonight and get back in the gym tomorrow and back into my routine.


----------



## Hurt

Glad you had a good break man. Now time to keep those gainzzzzz!


----------

